# Hou/Ind Trade Idea



## Nicco1014 (May 30, 2003)

Hou/Ind Trade Idea (post #1) 


Houston gets:
Austin Croshere
Ron Artest
Al Harrington
Jamaal Tinsley
Cap Filler

Indiana gets:
Eddie Griffin
Mo Taylor
Glen Rice
Moochie Norris
Future First Round Draft Pick(s)


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

There is no way I would ever even consider that trade


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Deal!!

explain why exactly the pacers would do this?!?!?!?

Greaaaatttt for the rockets


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Houston can just keep dreaming about that.


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

Ummmm.................NO!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

what if houston took out the 1st round draft picks and put in francis instead? that's the only thing i can think of(besides adding ming) that could actually make indiana think about this trade.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

If they put Francis than it would make sense to do the trade.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Drinking and posting is not cool man.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> If they put Francis than it would make sense to do the trade.


yeah, but then i don't think it would really be good for houston(so i'm not sure why i even said it in the 1st palce). tinsley is a pass first guy and artest would give them a great defender, but they would have to depend on harrington and croshere holding down the pf position in the west. but francis would make it a lot closer to even.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It wouldn't be good for either team because it's just too many players involved.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Heck no, that trade sucks. Rockets get screwed.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nicco1014</b>!
> Hou/Ind Trade Idea (post #1)
> 
> 
> ...


What the flying ****! Rice sucks. Mo sucks and has a bad contract. Smoochie has a bad contract. Griffin is not proven and we don't need more young players! We give the best defender in the league + a capable 20ppg scorer (Big Al) , a possible top PG in the league (Tinsley) and 1 bad contract that has talent.

The only way i'd do that is if the Rockets put Yao and the rest of their 1sts forever in the trade


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow, I really hope your joking, I would literally assasinate Donnie Walsh if this happend.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> If they put Francis than it would make sense to do the trade.


stop adding players. How about to trade the whole team?


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> stop adding players. How about to trade the whole team?


Lol

A better thing: Change the names of the teams:

Houston Pacers
Indiana Rockets


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...


lol, How bout the East and West just trade the Rockets and Pacers.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Dude, I want whatever that guy is smoking...


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

A
W
F
U
L
L
!
!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL, the funny thing is that Rockets fan who said the Rockets get screwed by trading Eddie Griffin and THREE overpaid scrubs for Harrington, Tinsley, Artest and ONE overpaid scrub. That guy needs someone to smack him until he figures out that Glen Rice, Moochie Norris and Mo Taylor are all terrible.

Oh yeah, if we did that trade our starting PG would be ANTHONY JOHNSON :laugh:


----------



## Purdue Fan (Aug 19, 2003)

There is NO WAY in hell the Pacers make this deal! If so, there will be a riot in Indy!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Mo Taylor very well might be the worst FA signing by a team I've ever seen. And that was before he tore his achillies. That guy is no good at all.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Mo Taylor very well might be the worst FA signing by a team I've ever seen. And that was before he tore his achillies. That guy is no good at all.


He sure is horrible isn't he mikedc. The funny thing is that the Clippers' refusal to resign this scrub is part of the reason Donald Sterling got the reputation of being a miser. All the media in LA were saying that they "HAD" to sign him to A MAX CONTRACT (!) to send a message to future free agents that LA would pay for talent. No, idiots, better to send that message by signing a player who DOESN'T suck. Just goes to show how clueless much of the sports media is.


----------

